# bit of advise



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

hello im just wondering how you can change newbie trainer underneath chris27 if you can help that would be great thanks


----------



## TheBigBang (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright mate. You should be able to do this by clicking on User CP at the top and then onto 'edit your details' down the left hand side. It will tell you want the current user title is and there is a box you can enter you own in. :thumb:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks mate for getting back will do that now thanks


----------



## TheBigBang (Jan 10, 2010)

no worries


----------

